# Vinotemp setup finished



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

I figured i would throw a few pics up of my vinotemp setup finished and filled. I wouldnt have been able to do it without you guys. Let this be a reminder to noobs to always go MUCH bigger than you think you will ever need. I am only about 2 years down the slope and i seem to be sliding faster and faster every day. I went form a 25 ct humidor that i filled in one week to a 150 ct that i filled on 3 months then i filled my first vinotemp only about 6 months after that. Looks like im going to have to start storing in coolers. On to the pics:

21 bottle dual zone and 28 bottle vinotemp. You can see my mike uhren print as well. Great guy to deal with.










my 21 botte. i use this mainly for singles. Had the drawers custom made by chasidor and they fit like a glove. I know a lot of you have had problems with chasidor but my experience has been great. i have 1 case fan in the top behind the boxes to circulate air.










my 28 bottle that i use for boxes. 2 case fans in this one, one on each shelf.










again thanks to everyone who helped me in this setup and i cant wait until summer to start smoking through some of this


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! VERY nice :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone loves LP and Illusione!

That artwork is awesome, I need to pick one up one day when I have a space setup!

Very nice bro.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

how could you tell? haha. im a major liga whore. i cant wait for the LP40 comes out


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Since you like liga so much you wouldn't mind sending me that white box. :mischief: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

That is a wonderful setup!! I just got my first wineador up and running last week! I love it so far!! Just need to fill it up!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice setup and cigars, I am eyeing those partagas. Very nice!


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> Since you like liga so much you wouldn't mind sending me that white box. :mischief: :mrgreen:


i actually just got the boris in yesterday i havent had one yet, i cant wait to light one up, i have heard great things about them


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome setup brutha !! Just realized your name was 91 LX. Do tell......


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Awesome setup brutha !! Just realized your name was 91 LX. Do tell......


came from my screen name on a few mustang forums, also why my avatar is Mr. Horsepower. My other hobby is building fox body mustangs. Heres a couple pics of mine as it sits now:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome man, Great pics . she looks fast just sitting there. Whats the specs on the engine. I may cry, as i type this. lol I just sold my 89 SSP Notchback. FN economy !!! I will try to dig up a pic. Black on Black, Air suspension, no rear seats, no interior cosmetics, full roll cage, well built 306. We called her the Tire Frier !!! Shes in a good home though. I never got to track down what state police she served for.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

looks great.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

sucks you had to sell it, i always wanted a notch. I know what you mean about the economy its tough right now. The motor has canfield 195CC heads 64cc chambers, custom ground cam by jay allen, trick flow track heat upper and lower intake, vortech a-trim supercharger with an 8 rib set up making 8-9 lbs of boost, tremek TKO600 transmission with centerforce DF clutch, etc. Last time it was on the dyno 2 years ago it made 460rwhp, should be a little higher now. Im hoping to have enough $ saved by next summer to go to a dart block 408. id love to see pics of the SSP


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

If im ever in Buffalo, we'll have to go light up some Flying Pigs, and Cause some Flying Rubbah !!


----------

